# You’re rotten and weak...where’s my ropes?



## Brink (Jan 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 20, 2019)

Before one of us falls through the stoop, we need to replace it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 20, 2019)

Never send a joiner, to make a deck

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brink (Jan 20, 2019)

Almost done...almost...

Ropes?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Jan 20, 2019)

Now, for a different type of railing

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 20, 2019)

Finished.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Ray D (Jan 20, 2019)

Very nice. I like the way the ropes turned out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2019)

Pretty cool Brink, like the rope effect.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2019)

Nice work- cool look. would not make code though. 4 " sphere cannot fit through anywhere is code...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 20, 2019)

When you first mentioned ropes I thought you was making something to swing on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2019)

CWS said:


> When you first mentioned ropes I thought you was making something to swing on.


he uses branches and vines

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 20, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> he uses branches and vines



Yup.
Moma uses the ropes.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 20, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice work- cool look. would not make code though. 4 " sphere cannot fit through anywhere is code...



If it was ever a concern, it can be easily changed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 20, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> he uses branches and vines


I think the branches and vine will no longer support the load.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 20, 2019)

CWS said:


> I think the branches and vine will no longer support the load.



What?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2019)

Brink said:


> If it was ever a concern, it can be easily changed


did not mean to be negative- but there is a very good reason for 4"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 20, 2019)

Rotten and weak, where are my ropes? Made me think you where bringing a tree down. But the deck and rope job is way cool!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 20, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> Rotten and weak, where a my ropes? Made me think you where bringing a tree down. But the deck and rope job is way cool!



Or being dominated

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## The100road (Jan 20, 2019)

Wow. Those ropes look awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 20, 2019)

New WWE deck!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 20, 2019)

Brink said:


> Or being dominated


My Betty is getting into leather crafting, I said if you make restraints and ball gags you'll probably do very well, lol.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 20, 2019)

I tied a truck down like that one time! Boss had a load of miscellaneous bee keeping equipment he was hauling to another beekeeper, told me and the boys to load it, so it was all ready for him to deliver Saturday morning. It was a slow day... 

We tied every row twice, side to side. Tied it front to back, all 4 rows. Then Xed it front and rear, and each side. Looked like a big spider web over the load!! 

Said he just shook his head when he pulled up the next morning and saw it. (_Yeah, I got a phone call at 8 am on Saturday morning telling me we were "really funny", and that we were all asssholes!_) Got to where he was going and the other guy looked at the truck, got a strange look on his face, and after a few choice words, asked him if he was worried it was going to fall off, or what?! He muttered something to the extent his help apparently was. Said it took them 10 minutes to untie it all and 20 minutes to roll all the damn ropes up!! We only had about 800 ft. of rope on a 1 ton truck w/8'x12' flatbed, when the load could have been adequately secured with about 100 ft. of rope. We didn't get asked to load and tie much down for him after that, for some odd reason!! 

 


Good looking deck Brink. Joints around the post look great too. How do you keep the ropes tight exposed to the elements?


----------



## Brink (Jan 20, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> I tied a truck down like that one time! Boss had a load of miscellaneous bee keeping equipment he was hauling to another beekeeper, told me and the boys to load it, so it was all ready for him to deliver Saturday morning. It was a slow day...
> 
> We tied every row twice, side to side. Tied it front to back, all 4 rows. Then Xed it front and rear, and each side. Looked like a big spider web over the load!!
> 
> ...



Fearsome upper body strength... surprised the ropes, or lumber, didn’t break.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 20, 2019)

Brink that is very craft way to use ropes for the balustrade. I love the “rope effect pattern” in the absence of tradional balusters as it more visually unique- very nice work 

As Mike mentioned you have to show that the railing will conform to the 4” spacing with the rope pattern effect because of the flexibility that it has with the proper tension so the 4” ball will not pass through. Like you said the rope spacing can be changed and you can easily add an additional hole (from center to center of the holes you already have) so that the spacing conforms from top to bottom with the rope pattern effect you have with 4” max. The underside of the bottom rail must also be 4” to the top of the deck surface as well for child safety. 

The other thing you have to be concern about is the “ladder effect” the way the rope pattern is arranged. When you have horizontal and vertical elements combined on a railing design, there is a temptation that it is climable. That is probably why most basic railing designs have vertical balusters to prohibit someone from the need to attempt to climb it- yeah, I know if someone wanted to climb over it, they will just do it regardless where there is only vertical elements or horizontal or both elements present. It is more for safety and not a code regulated element.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

